# صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي



## مورا مارون (6 مايو 2009)

*ودعت الكنيسة المارونية الراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا الذي ولد عام 1920 وتوفي في اليوم الثالث من العام 2009 .. والعديد من لبنانيين يعتقدون ان لبنان ما زالت تتنفس حتى يوم هذا فقط بنعمة الله الذي يستجيب لصلوات الرهبان فيها .*
*وهنا نعرض صور لجنازة الراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا

* *******************



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 
​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 مايو 2009)

*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان * 



*من لبنان صور للراهب الحبيس طانيوس شينا في تابوته الزجاجي في دير مار انطونيوس قزحيا- لبنان *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 مايو 2009)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2009)

*بركة صلاته تكون معنا
أميييييييييين
ميرسى على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (6 مايو 2009)

امين

نورتي
​


----------



## Ferrari (6 مايو 2009)

بركته تكون معاكى يا مورا ومعنا جميعاً

شكراً ليكى على الصور والرب يعوض تعب محبتِك
​


----------



## cross of jesus (6 مايو 2009)

*بركه صلوته تكون معانا

ميرسى يا قمر على معرفه الراهب

يسوع يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

بركه صلوته تكون معك

مشكورة يا مورا


----------



## مورا مارون (15 مايو 2009)

الرب يقدسك يا كليمو


شكرا 
​


----------



## amad_almalk (17 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك
​


----------



## just member (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الصور يا مورا
بركة صلاتة تكون معنا امين​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 مايو 2009)




----------



## SALVATION (20 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير مورا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 مايو 2009)




----------



## firino (4 نوفمبر 2012)

يتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا

الرب يباركك


----------

